# Tiny red bumps on MY skin



## marich4n (Dec 8, 2011)

I've had my hedgehog for about 2 weeks now, and numerous amounts of tiny itchy red bumps are forming on my skin. It seems like a bacterial infection. I know these are from my hedgehog because these bumps only appear on the areas that had contact with his quills. Could this be a sign that he has mites??


----------



## Nancy (Aug 22, 2008)

Those bumps happen quite often to a new owner. For most people it will quit happening as our skin gets used to the quills. For some though, it is the start of an allergic reaction. After you've handled him, washing the area with soap and water, a baby wipe or hand sanitizer usually will help.


----------



## GoldenEyes (Nov 4, 2011)

Don't worry about it for now, I get a little itchy too, and I had bumps as well but they didnt last long at all.


----------



## KatelynAlysa (Nov 25, 2011)

The exact same thing happens to me, but I am allergic to EVERYTHING so I should have seen it happening. I just wash the area after and put lotion on afterwards and it usually helps. 
I find it also helps when there's some sort of barrier between my hedgie and myself (like a blanket or shirt)


----------



## monmon004 (Dec 14, 2011)

I too have the same situation, I had allergic reaction too when I ball my hedgies a lot on my hand.
Just wash your hand before and after handling your hedgie and it would help if you avoid being poked by the quills.
If it's really that itchy take Benadryl.


----------



## monmon004 (Dec 14, 2011)

I too have the same situation, I had allergic reaction too when I ball my hedgies a lot on my hand.
Just wash your hand before and after handling your hedgie and it would help if you avoid being poked by the quills.
If it's really that itchy take Benadryl.


----------

